# Thruxton



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone had a 35 on track there?

Thinking from a noise reg perspective; if so, was it standard?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thruxton dont run trackdays in the normal format. The only way to drive that circuit is on a "Red Letter Day" type thing which will be pants. Shame as it looks fast but thats probably the reason.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris956 said:


> Thruxton dont run trackdays in the normal format. The only way to drive that circuit is on a "Red Letter Day" type thing which will be pants. Shame as it looks fast but thats probably the reason.


GoldTrack have a track day there on 14th July with a 90 dcb limit

Track Days

Jo


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

CATDT said:


> GoldTrack have a track day there on 14th July with a 90 dcb limit
> 
> Track Days
> 
> Jo


Crikey. Thats got be a one off or have they relaxed the guidelines ? Good news if Thruxton is going to start being available but at 90dB`s its still very restrictive.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris956 said:


> Crikey. Thats got be a one off or have they relaxed the guidelines ? Good news if Thruxton is going to start being available but at 90dB`s its still very restrictive.


I don't know about other providers but I recall Gold Track also had one there back in March. Nothing showing for the rest of the year though.

Jo


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeh, I had a email from Goldtrack.

I'm sure the standard zaust will pass muster.

No stickers allowed!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Yeh, I had a email from Goldtrack.
> 
> I'm sure the standard zaust will pass muster.
> 
> No stickers allowed!


I think it might depend on how strict they enforce the drive by limit. I assume the 90dB is the static test which bares no resemblance to a drive by on a forced induction car on full boost.

Might be worth double checking so as to not lose money or waste time or worse still being sent home after the first couple of laps.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Would be up to do Thruxton! Quite a technical circuit


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Thruxton is a great circuit, easily the fastest in the UK.

If you're going to drive it properly, remember to wear your best brown trousers.


----------

